# Can foxes kill dogs?



## Owner of a mad terrier (Aug 18, 2013)

I was out walking my small terrier today in the countryside and saw a huge fox in the field next to us. I've never seen a fox so big! I thought it was an Alsation! It didn't see us and I got my pet corrector can out (something I carry since my dog hs been attacked) just in case!

I was quite concerned because I know someone whose terrier died from a fox attack and was wondering if foxes normally hunt terriers and would my pet correcter scare it off? What can I do to scare it off?

Any ideas?


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes they could but not unless they where desperate or threatened by the terrier!

They are pretty skittish (well most are). If you running at them doesn't scare them then yes the pet corrector will definitely scare them off. 

My sisters old dog (border terrier) was well, it's hard to put into words but basically he will get loose and chase them down, he was never attacked/bitten.


----------



## Owner of a mad terrier (Aug 18, 2013)

I've got a border terrier! I hope she doesn't chase them down!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

Yes definately fox's are underestimated at the end of the day they are mediam sized most of them and if they are capable of killing a cat a dog small then itself will probably be easy too.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Owner of a mad terrier said:


> I've got a border terrier! I hope she doesn't chase them down!!


What the prey drive like? Does your terrier chase cats? If so, be extra careful in the evenings/nights when there are known foxes about! Just to be safe!

I get a group of 4? Out in my front garden every Tuesday night (bin day) and freak out when either dogs pop their heads up at the window. I've never had a chance to test their reaction to the spray as they scarper when I open the door :/


----------



## Owner of a mad terrier (Aug 18, 2013)

Prowl said:


> Yes definately fox's are underestimated at the end of the day they are mediam sized most of them and if they are capable of killing a cat a dog small then itself will probably be easy too.


I needed reassurance not scaring! Haha! Any suggestions on how to get rid of one?


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm very surprised to hear of a fox killing a terrier to be honest. They're feisty little dogs (I've got a Jack) and she would definitely give as good as she got.


----------



## Owner of a mad terrier (Aug 18, 2013)

sezeelson said:


> What the prey drive like? Does your terrier chase cats? If so, be extra careful in the evenings/nights when there are known foxes about! Just to be safe!
> 
> I get a group of 4? Out in my front garden every Tuesday night (bin day) and freak out when either dogs pop their heads up at the window. I've never had a chance to test their reaction to the spray as they scarper when I open the door :/


My terrier chases rabbits but is more curious near cats! I think I'll keep her on a longline in the winter when it's dark and I can't see so well just in case or walk her in the town.


----------



## Owner of a mad terrier (Aug 18, 2013)

dandogman said:


> I'm very surprised to hear of a fox killing a terrier to be honest. They're feisty little dogs (I've got a Jack) and she would definitely give as good as she got.


It was a border terrier that got killed. Borders are the most friendly terriers so that's probably why! Jack Russell's are known to be much more feisty! My. Order won't even kill a fly. That's why I'm worried about her!!!


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

Well I'm sure they can, but why would they want to?


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

A Chihuahua maybe I think a terrier would be unlikely but not impossible.
It depends where you are as well. Rural foxes would only fight in self defence or if they feel threatened, they are more likely to run. Urban foxes are more bold and opportunistic.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

Owner of a mad terrier said:


> I needed reassurance not scaring! Haha! Any suggestions on how to get rid of one?


Sorry :> was saying ^^''

My neighbour had 4 cats nabbed by fox's so I reckon one desperate enough could get a dog small then itself their very opertunistic.

Keeping your garden fox free -

Make sure their is no food in the garden the fox can get at

keep your bin bags in a wheelie bin as fox's are attracted to bags they like to tear them open.

Don't let pets like chickens and rabbits free range in the garden without supervission. These are prey animals and easy pickings to a fox.

Don't leave doors open in the evenings or early morning

Don't leave anythin appetising to fox's in your garden

an old wives tail claims that man pee deters fox's

My nann used to freaze any bones before putting them in the bin and all her neighbours bins were attacked accept hers.

Human hair is also said deter fox's

But really it depends how determined they are if their under my window crying out I drop water on them they hate it. If you stumble across one in the park take a squirty bottle:>

make sure neighbours are not doing any of the above as they will still come.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Skip is a Parson Russell, a breed created to hunt fox. 

The were created to be agile enough to keep up with the fox hounds, over any terrain and in all weathers. When the fox ran in to it's den, the parson was bred to be small enough to follow the fox in to the den and either chase it out or drag it out...

We have a fox that comes in to my mum's garden and when Skip is there, he goes crazy! Screams at it and tries to get to it. The breeders told us that Skip's dad has killed a few foxes that roamed on to their land. 

Foxes freak me out and I would never let Skip get to one but it's pure instinct with him. Being a terrier, I don't think he's give up until he had it. 

It scares me no end but it's hard wired in his brain and I dread to think how far instinct would get him...

I'll try to find the video of Skip's reaction to a fox and post it.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I think it would need to be really small dog for a fox to kill it.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Prowl said:


> Sorry :> was saying ^^''
> 
> My neighbour had 4 cats nabbed by fox's so I reckon one desperate enough could get a dog small then itself their very opertunistic.
> 
> ...


Stop scaremongering.... 

Most cats can hold their own with foxes, yes it can happen but it's very very rare.. Foxes will normally back down from cats. Unless of course the cats are ill etc... A health fit dog would not really have much issue with a fox.

Foxes are hunter, why would they risk taking on something that could cause them serious injury leaving them unable to hunt, and then dying of hunger. It would be a pretty desperate fox to take on a health dog or cat :mad2:


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

The chances of a fox attacking carrying out a 'predatory' attack on a dog are highly unlikley, I doubt any cases have ever been reported, however, if a fox feels cornered by a dog & cannot escape it might well bite a dog. Muntjaks if cornered are much more of a serious threat than a fox & they have a very serious bite capacity.
.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

We have resident foxes round and about, never ever had a problem with one with a dog.

They are here, we hear them at night etc and very very rarely we see them crossing into the woods at the bottom of our field.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Try these:

Skip (Parson Russell Terrier) and the neighbourhood fox... He gets so worked up he chokes lol. - YouTube

Parson Russell Terrier's reaction to a fox in the back garden. Skip is currently six months old. - YouTube


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

For the OP :

Not sure where you live but you can find information on urban foxes in most place but they will all pretty much say the same thing 

Urban Foxes

Risks to humans and pets
In the past few years there have been some reports of attacks on children. Thankfully these are extremely rare. Statistically, the risk that foxes pose is very small indeed. The risk from dangerous dogs is far greater.

Foxes pose little danger to cats. But, like any other dog, foxes will chase cats. Generally, though, when faced with the claws and teeth of a cat, foxes will back away, knowing they will probably suffer a serious injury in any fight. However, foxes will scavenge the remains of dead cats, but actual evidence of them killing cats is extremely rare. Cats and dogs vastly outnumber foxes and they usually co-exist without any serious problems. But, many fox cubs are killed each year by pet cats and dogs.

However, small pets, like rabbits and guinea pigs can be taken by foxes. They need to be securely housed to ensure foxes cannot get access to them. Most wire pens are not robust enough to deter a determined fox. Foxes also eat rats and other rodents and can thus help to keep those pests down.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Stop scaremongering....
> 
> Most cats can hold their own with foxes, yes it can happen but it's very very rare.. Foxes will normally back down from cats. Unless of course the cats are ill etc... A health fit dog would not really have much issue with a fox.
> 
> Foxes are hunter, why would they risk taking on something that could cause them serious injury leaving them unable to hunt, and then dying of hunger. It would be a pretty desperate fox to take on a health dog or cat :mad2:


Would aggree if I hadn't seen a fox trying to go after a cat (my other neighbours) I heard an all mighty racket and rushed out to see the fuss and found my neighbours cat on the compost bin looking miffed and a fox scurrying away under the fence >.>

At the end of the day they are opertunists and will get hold of live food when they can get it. Their also known for going into peoples houses and their all ready has been reported cases of fox's hurting babies.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Prowl said:


> Would aggree if I hadn't seen a fox trying to go after a cat (my other neighbours) I heard an all mighty racket and rushed out to see the fuss and found my neighbours cat on the compost bin looking miffed and a fox scurrying away under the fence >.>
> 
> At the end of the day they are opertunists and will get hold of live food when they can get it. Their also known for going into peoples houses and their all ready has been reported cases of fox's hurting babies.


You didn't even read the link did you?

Yes they are opportunists, and urban foxes are quite brave, and will go in to houses.

Foxes will chase cats it's says that......... So you saw a fox chase a cat and that escalated to it taking 4 of your neighbours cats?

My dog chase my cat, I know he's not going to kill her......


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

LahLahsDogs said:


> I have seen foxes on two occasions with the dogs.
> 
> First time there was just one. Rufus saw it first and started to chase it. It went into the undergrowth and Rufus stopped, but I was very scared of what would happen if Rufus caught up to it. Luckily he didn't.
> 
> Then last week I saw a pack of about 4 or 5 foxes in the field the other day. I was very scared at first thinking they were going to come and get Freddie (my smallest dog). I saw them before the dogs did this time and put them all on leads so they didn't go after them. We watched the foxes for a few minutes, and although they had seen us they weren't in the least bit interested in coming closer.


We have a few where we walk Cian, they live in the gardens by the shore ( big houses) we watch them, they watch us, and the scarper when we get closer 

Loved watching the Autumn/Spring watch shows, they had the massive debate of pro and anti urban foxes...

End of the day they are urban because of humans, so we are really to blame.. Nothing new there..


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

An injured and/or starving Fox would try to get food any way it could.

A dog or human would be a last resort I would imagine. 

An urban Fox would be more of a risk than a rural Fox, purely due to familiarity


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

I wouldn't doubt that a fox could kill a small medium sized dog they are fierce creatures I see them all the time round here chasing rabbits hate the sound they make too.:scared:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

zedder said:


> I wouldn't doubt that a fox could kill a small medium sized dog they are fierce creatures I see them all the time round here chasing rabbits hate the sound they make too.:scared:


Yet you have fact and research to say they don't


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

LahLahsDogs said:


> I have seen foxes on two occasions with the dogs.
> 
> First time there was just one. Rufus saw it first and started to chase it. It went into the undergrowth and Rufus stopped, but I was very scared of what would happen if Rufus caught up to it. Luckily he didn't.
> 
> Then last week I saw a pack of about 4 or 5 foxes in the field the other day. I was very scared at first thinking they were going to come and get Freddie (my smallest dog). I saw them before the dogs did this time and put them all on leads so they didn't go after them. We watched the foxes for a few minutes, and although they had seen us they weren't in the least bit interested in coming closer.


That's what I get in every situation I have seen foxes. They will stare for a couple of seconds, Rossi will stare back but is on lead, then we will all carry on about our business! 

I'd never approach one with Rossi (for the foxes sake!) and for the most part we all co-exist very well!


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Yet you have fact and research to say they don't


 sorry don't see what your trying to say just saying they seem capable animals.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

zedder said:


> sorry don't see what your trying to say just saying they seem capable animals.


And I'm pointing out that while your think they are "fierce" animals they don't kill dogs.......  the links and research show that....


----------



## LeeManchester (Aug 19, 2013)

Interesting reading - Fascinating animals foxes. Never had any trouble with them ourselves they seem to scarper the minute they hear any sort of noise.


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

Meezey said:


> And I'm pointing out that while your think they are "fierce" animals they don't kill dogs.......  the links and research show that....


 way I see it if they can they will but i'm no expert never claimed to be so maybe i'm wrong but I wouldn't leave my dog with them just in case.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Sorry if I'm sounding a bit OTT here, but I really hate people giving any kind of animal a bad reputation when there are no hard facts to it..

Research has shown it does happen but it's very rare. The normal scenario if for them to run away.

This is were culls come from, people without hard facts scaremongering...

Bit like BSL really... People who haven't a clue shouting about these killer breeds :mad2:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

zedder said:


> way I see it if they can they will but i'm no expert never claimed to be so maybe i'm wrong but I wouldn't leave my dog with them just in case.


Nuff said................................................


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

hold on I like foxes just saying that as with all wild animals they should be respected and left alone why would they have a bad rep for just doing what they naturally do.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

zedder said:


> hold on I like foxes just saying that as with all wild animals they should be respected and left alone why would they have a bad rep for just doing what they naturally do.


because they don't kill dogs and cats naturally.......... That's the point of the thread


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I suppose a fox *can *kill a small dog.

I would like to rephrase the question.*Will *a fox kill a dog? and the answer to that is that it is so unlikely it's not worth worrying about 

They much prefer easier prey without big sharp teeth and the amount of human food rubbish available to the urban fox is much easier pickings.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

I am sure a fox could kill a dog. 

I am not sure a fox would decide to run up to a domesticated pet dog and attack. With any terrier its far more likely the terrier will run after a fox.

I have seen them many times with current and old dogs and they have always paused and stared then legged it. 

I admit the stare normally thrills and chills me.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Right outside my house is a field and we get tons of foxes at our front door each night. I love them and think they are beautiful. Charlie gets even the TINIEST scent of a fox when we are walking the field route home. He goes INSANE. I mean Charlie plods along and takes things easy, get him a fox scent, he moves so fast he is a blur, his pupils turn to dinner plates and he goes bananas!

I always walk him at night times on a flexi/long line (held tight!) because he wants to take on the foxes and no doubt kill them. He sees them and goes mad. I have no doubt he'd kill one and they are twice his size, as soon as they see us move though they bolt off!

The best sight I saw was a fox and deer playing together in broad daylight right outside my house! It was great! 

Charlie looks like a fox so maybe he thinks hes found his brothers and sisters? 

The fox always bolts long before we get within 50ft. Dottie looks at them and doesnt give a stuff, she just says "Alright luv, wheres ya sh*t so I can roll in it?"


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

GingerRogers said:


> I am sure a fox could kill a dog.
> 
> I am not sure a fox would decide to run up to a domesticated pet dog and attack. With any terrier its far more likely the terrier will run after a fox.
> 
> ...


I see one or two pretty much every day in "our" forest, they are beautiful creatures.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I would say they could, but it is unlikely they would bother. They really can't afford to get injured themselves.

When we see them on our night time walks, Jack is the one rearing up on the end of the lead, baying for blood  Even the smell of one sends him bananas.

The fox puts it's head down and scarpers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

Meezey said:


> You didn't even read the link did you?
> 
> Yes they are opportunists, and urban foxes are quite brave, and will go in to houses.
> 
> ...


Nope I know what fox's are like thanks.

Yes 4 cats have been killed fox's my neihbour has informed me though I have to admit I find that hard to believe. I do wonder though that something else is going on as he has a 5th now.

But yes a fox is an opertunist and could take a dog small then itself.

They have been known to enter peoples houses so are not as meek you may think they are.

They have attacked babies and children and the attacks have slowly increased over the years believed to be because people leave their doors open in the summer.

Urban fox's are very confident visiting my Uncle a few months ago my mum got out the car and fox had a go at her!! She did nothing to provoke it!

I have also seen some big ones about collie size so some can be large at that size they could certainly attack do a lot of damage to smaller toy breeds for example. As they are ecoming confident to stand up to people I would guess that they are also confident enough to protect themselves against dogs if they wanted to. From what I have seen of fox's they are happy to walk on the other side of the street were their smaller dogs plenty of times I have been out in the evenings and fox's casually stroll by on the other side of that path without so much as a side ways glance at myself or my dog.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

GingerRogers said:


> I am sure a fox could kill a dog.
> 
> I am not sure a fox would decide to run up to a domesticated pet dog and attack. With any terrier its far more likely the terrier will run after a fox.
> 
> ...


I think a healthy fox in its own element is something worth seeing. Their agility and sheer beauty always makes me want to stand and watch them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

lilythepink said:


> I think a healthy fox in its own element is something worth seeing. Their agility and sheer beauty always makes me want to stand and watch them.


They are incredibly agile people also say they can't climb a fence well I have seen them leap over 6ft ones like their nothing.

I don't mind fox's in the wild in the country but people don't give urban fox's enough credit.

Too many people feed them and leave scraps out for them so they have sadly become a menace they have lost their fear of men and soon enough won't have much fear of dogs either.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Prowl said:


> Nope I know what fox's are like thanks.
> 
> Yes 4 cats have been killed fox's my neihbour has informed me though I have to admit I find that hard to believe. I do wonder though that something else is going on as he has a 5th now.
> 
> ...


so, your absent minded neighbour loses 4 cats and goes and gets a 5th and is convinced these cats were taken by a fox.....did he see that then?He has total proof?

We have had poultry taken, including geese and a couple of turkeys, never seen them taken but found the remains in a wooded area a while later. I am surrounded by land and trees and water and hills.perfect landscape for a fox......never has one been so bold as to come into my yard or my house and my doors and windows are always open in warmer weather.

In winter when its very cold here...minus 22 at its coldest so fox food would be scarce. and we have seen fox tracks in the snow...never have they come up into my stables and outbuildings and never ever into my house.and we never had a baby attacked by one either but I did see once a baby had a finger bitten......but that was on TV.......

And, I would never encourage a fox with food.which plenty people do these days. Its a wild animal and perfectly adapted to survive in its own environment.Humans....as usual, upset the balance.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Prowl said:


> They are incredibly agile people also say they can't climb a fence well I have seen them leap over 6ft ones like their nothing.
> 
> I don't mind fox's in the wild in the country but people don't give urban fox's enough credit.
> 
> Too many people feed them and leave scraps out for them so they have sadly become a menace they have lost their fear of men and soon enough won't have much fear of dogs either.


well thats partly your answer then...people feeding them.

There are signs on beaches etc.don;t feed the seagulls...nobody says don't feed the foxes. People are so stupid just can't leave nature alone.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

We have plenty of foxes around here, I know because I've seen one walk down my path. It was gone by the time I picked up my camera. Beautiful creatures!
What was more amazing is s/he had walked past 2 rabbits and straight down the path towards the house. The rabbits were easy prey for the fox but whether its because I have dogs or the rabbits were in the area above the cesspit, I dunno. But the 3 years I've been here - not a problem. 

I love spring nights the best when you can hear the cubs calling to each other. 

As others have said a fox could kill a dog, no doubt. But I doubt they would.


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

> They have attacked babies and children and the attacks have slowly increased over the years believed to be because people leave their doors open in the summer.


There is no evidence they 'attacked' babies, several babies have been bitten but that does not equate with the conclusion the foxes 'attacked' the babies, the primary, 'expert' sources which claim 'attack' have all been journalists.
.


----------



## HLT93 (Aug 14, 2013)

Foxes are opotunistists, so they will usually eat anything they can get hold of. However they are usually more scared of dogs and humans than we are of them. Although people do keep stupidly feeding foxes now so they are becoming more tolerate of humans and the modern areas so yes more dogs and small animals will start to be killed the more tame they become with humans and our society. 

But i dont know of any fox attacks round my area, but of course they can kill a dog, but its very rare.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

SleepyBones said:


> There is no evidence they 'attacked' babies, several babies have been bitten but that does not equate with the conclusion the foxes 'attacked' the babies, the primary, 'expert' sources which claim 'attack' have all been journalists.
> .


But as they have been bittern does that not mean they have been attacked?


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

I think some people have been reading the Daily Mail a bit too much...


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

> But as they have been bittern does that not mean they have been attacked?


No, it does not.
.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

I think foxes are beautiful :001_wub: I only ever saw a few though.

I have no doubt Kenzie would go after one. A few times when I'd take her out to toilet late at night and we'd see a badger, and she definitely wanted to get off her lead to have a go at them


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

Prowl said:


> But as they have been bittern does that not mean they have been attacked?


Actually, on the very rare occasion that a fox has come into a house and bitten a baby, the general consensus amongst experts is that the fox was probably startled when the baby woke/parent approached, and bit out of fear.

But that doesn't sell papers does it? So the media decides to hysterically declare that KILLER FOXES ARE EATING OUR BABIES!!! That's a much more suitable explanation.

If foxes were actually preying on young humans/cats/small dogs, I'm fairly sure it would happen quite often, given the sheer amount of foxes we have living in close proximity to people.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

Jazmine said:


> Actually, on the very rare occasion that a fox has come into a house and bitten a baby, the general consensus amongst experts is that the fox was probably startled when the baby woke/parent approached, and bit out of fear.
> 
> But that doesn't sell papers does it? So the media decides to hysterically declare that KILLER FOXES ARE EATING OUR BABIES!!! That's a much more suitable explanation.
> 
> If foxes were actually preying on young humans/cats/small dogs, I'm fairly sure it would happen quite often, given the sheer amount of foxes we have living in close proximity to people.


Thats what I thought I think I miss understand the term bite though if thats true of fox's its ashame people don't see that way of dogs too most dogs will bite because of fear because they were provoked.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

zedder said:


> way I see it if they can they will but i'm no expert never claimed to be so maybe i'm wrong but I wouldn't leave my dog with them just in case.


Have you seen the clip of a man approach a small group of lions? The big boy started approaching out of curiosity and got within distance of getting the man before he could get back to the van.

The man through some bog roll at the lion and it freaked and scarpered. "If it can it will" is a ridiculous thing to say.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Prowl said:


> Thats what I thought I think I miss understand the term bite though if thats true of fox's its ashame people don't see that way of dogs too most dogs will bite because of fear because they were provoked.


But as owners we can take steps to ensure that - very hopefully - we can control our dogs and take measures to ensure that they won't bite. We can to a large extent predict the circumstances in which they may bite.


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

sezeelson said:


> Have you seen the clip of a man approach a small group of lions? The big boy started approaching out of curiosity and got within distance of getting the man before he could get back to the van.
> 
> The man through some bog roll at the lion and it freaked and scarpered. "If it can it will" is a ridiculous thing to say.


 you misunderstand me all i'm saying is that if a fox was somehow cornered by a dog (highly unlikely) then i would bet it could be very capable at defending itself thats all.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

zedder said:


> you misunderstand me all i'm saying is that if a fox was somehow cornered by a dog (highly unlikely) then i would bet it could be very capable at defending itself thats all.


I didn't misunderstand, "if it can it will" is not the same as "if it has to it will". Any animal will defend itself if threatened.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Pupcakes said:


> Right outside my house is a field and we get tons of foxes at our front door each night. I love them and think they are beautiful. Charlie gets even the TINIEST scent of a fox when we are walking the field route home. He goes INSANE. I mean Charlie plods along and takes things easy, get him a fox scent, he moves so fast he is a blur, his pupils turn to dinner plates and he goes bananas!
> 
> I always walk him at night times on a flexi/long line (held tight!) because he wants to take on the foxes and no doubt kill them. He sees them and goes mad. I have no doubt he'd kill one and they are twice his size, as soon as they see us move though they bolt off!
> 
> ...


Good ol' terriers lol... After the videos I posted on page 3, my mum's neighbour asked me what was wrong with Skip the night before... I'm sure she now thinks I beat my dog! It sounds like he is being strangled when he see's a fox. He screams! Neighbours be damned and it goes right through you!

Crazy puppy!


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

zedder said:


> you misunderstand me all i'm saying is that if a fox was somehow cornered by a dog (highly unlikely) then i would bet it could be very capable at defending itself thats all.


Oh most definitely,its a predator and when you see some sicko terrier man with a dog with its face half ripped off cos it got a fox cornered down its foxhole and was fighting for its life.def they can have s go back.and who would blame them?

generally speaking, a fox will run away from us. They are a beautiful part of our countryside and not something to be scared to death of and run away from screaming in terror.

If you see a fox out in the field, consider yourself blessed.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

lilythepink said:


> Oh most definitely,its a predator and when you see some sicko terrier man with a dog with its face half ripped off cos it got a fox cornered down its foxhole and was fighting for its life.def they can have s go back.and who would blame them?
> 
> generally speaking, a fox will run away from us. They are a beautiful part of our countryside and not something to be scared to death of and run away from screaming in terror.
> 
> If you see a fox out in the field, consider yourself blessed.


I don't consider it lucky at my mum's house. The foxes there have no fear. They come right in to the garden, right on to the patio and if we're watching or Skip is going mad at the patio doors, they don't care.

They take their time, watch us watching them and go at their own pace. When Skip first saw one and went crazy in the house, the fox actually sat in the middle of the garden, watching Skip through the patio doors and not giving a damn!

We laugh that they are winding Skip up. Tey know I won't let him out to chase them so they just tease him lol.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Its a shame they are so bold.take it you live close to a town?


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

No, not really. It's a suburban area my mum lives in but the foxes live in the fields in the area... The sad thing is, they keep building houses in to the fields so the foxes are being pushed out. 

They freely walk up the street, jump in to everyone's gardens an the park I take the dogs to, if you go at a certain time of night, there are more foxes than dogs. 

They are becoming bolder but it's not their fault. They have to.

I grew up in London, the city foxes are terrifying. They have adapted so well (not out of choice) that they care about nothing. They are not scared at all and are the skinniest, scrawniest foxes you will ever see. These foxes are different to London foxes but I think it's only a matter of time before they turn in to city foxes.

Such a shame. I hate the noise they make, it sends shivers up my spine but I never want to see any harm come to them or for them to be driven further in to suburban areas because of humans. 

They are eerie, but I have the utmost respect for them.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

No doubt foxes can causes issues in urban areas we are forcing them in to those situations I mind you! With all the misinformation and scaremongering guess I should be thankful that we don't have wild bears coz no doubt they would be taking down Great Danes and stealing our horses  Strange rather like domestic dogs, we force our wildlife into situations they aren't meant to be in then when they react to them we blame them and condemn them  

Prowl to address your point of me thinking they are meek, of course I don't they are predators, I know what foxes are like because I read a lot about them, research papers etc, watch documentaries about them, and for years have observed them in the wild! What I don't do is make comments and statements based on nothing but my own wild imagination and my interpretation of some jazzed up news story sensationalised to sell more copy!!


----------



## ladydog (Feb 24, 2013)

The only experience of Lady having with a fox was rather unexpected.
We were at our allotment in innercity Leeds and Lady was off lead. One minute she was laying down, the next she was off in a bush. 
We couldn't believe it when out popped a huge fox, followed by Lady!
We tried to recall her but no chance. She simply chased it all over the allotment ( imagine a Benny Hill style scketch!). She only stopped when he disappeared (we don't know where).
At no time, did the fox try to attack her. He just wanted to escape and being cleverer than Lady, he did just so.
I grew up on a farm in France so I have had plenty of encounters with foxes. I live in a city now and I have seen these beautiful animals and I feel privileged to have done so.
Why do people demonise them? Are we so remote from nature than we are afraid of everything? Why would they kill a dog without "reasons"?
Rant over!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

GingerRogers said:


> I admit the stare normally thrills and chills me.


Like this one I bumped into the other day? 




McKenzie said:


> I think foxes are beautiful :001_wub: I only ever saw a few though.
> :





lilythepink said:


> If you see a fox out in the field, consider yourself blessed.


I saw 4 all together. Cubs in the background 


All bought up safely on shooting ground


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

rona said:


> Like this one I bumped into the other day?
> 
> 
> I saw 4 all together. Cubs in the background


Oh yes :yesnod:

That actually gave me a shiver just the photo 

Many years ago I was out walking the old boy round the fields (he wasnt old then) one lovely summers eve, and we came across a big dip and in the dip were 4 of the the most beautiful deep red fox cubs enjoying a play in the last of the sun. I panicked thinking Rory would chase them but I just put my hand down to his ruff and crouched bedside him and we watched them for a while :biggrin: I will never forget that, they were completely oblivious to us it seemed. A couple of weeks later I saw what I assume were the same cubs learning to catch tea and one had a baby rabbit in its jaw. This was also on sheep grazing shooting land although I admit I kept quiet about them, they seemed somehow special.

ETA I keep looking at that picture, I dont know if its the white markings on the side of their snouts focusing the eye but they just look like they are looking at you so intensely.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

rona said:


> Like this one I bumped into the other day?
> 
> 
> I saw 4 all together. Cubs in the background
> ...


Just beautiful, they really are stunning x


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

GingerRogers said:


> Oh yes :yesnod:
> 
> That actually gave me a shiver just the photo
> 
> ...


Special isn't it?

She stood and looked at us (myself and the dog) for about a minute, we were standing like statues because we'd already seen the cubs before she popped out 
The cubs had been clumsily chasing a Pheasant poult, and I think she had gone off on her own to get them all breakfast 

One of those OMG moments in time :thumbsup:


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Here is my local foxy on the prowl over our garages! Well one of them  sorry it's poor quality! I was zoomed as I didn't want to get close and scare him off! He looked nice and healthy and was just watching me watching him before slinking off 

ETA: oh, and my cat and all three dogs ARE still alive  just in case someone was worried


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I know we have foxes round here as we live amongst Greenbelt land and i've seen them on the odd occasion as i've let the dogs out for a wee at night.

We have also seen them in the daytime and given half a chance my dogs will chase one. I know they've got a whiff of a fox by how excited and wound up they become. I've no doubt that my males would try to kill one. Foxes have very sharp teeth, far sharper than a domestic dog's teeth so they could do some serious damage to a smaller dog. I dont worry about my own dogs though because they are bigger and generally the foxes disappear quick as a flash.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Foxes are predators but will also scavenge food and take the easiest option (they are very intelligent). The wild rural fox is a timid creature who is rarely seen in the day time due to their relentless persecution by man.

Terriers have been bred for generations to control "pests" such as rat, rabbit and fox (and also badger and otter in times gone by). They are well equipped to deal with foxes and will kill if given half a chance. A fox may also be well equipped to catch and kill its prey, such as rabbits, but the fox is a persecuted animal and I have never personally heard of a fox attacking a dog, unless it was in self-defence and as a last resort - ie the fox was cornered. 

Unfortunately the fox reputation appears to be going the same way as the wolf reputation in this country - ie as something evil and to be feared 

Such a shame, as they are beautiful and intelligent creatures.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Moobli said:


> Foxes are predators but will also scavenge food and take the easiest option (they are very intelligent). *The wild rural fox is a timid creature who is rarely seen in the day time due to their relentless persecution by man.*
> 
> Terriers have been bred for generations to control "pests" such as rat, rabbit and fox (and also badger and otter in times gone by). They are well equipped to deal with foxes and will kill if given half a chance. A fox may also be well equipped to catch and kill its prey, such as rabbits, but the fox is a persecuted animal and I have never personally heard of a fox attacking a dog, unless it was in self-defence and as a last resort - ie the fox was cornered.
> 
> ...


That is why I am so lucky I found "our" forest. Bar the Game Warden no one else goes there pretty much and I see a fox or two nearly every single time I go, whatever time.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Dogless said:


> That is why I am so lucky I found "our" forest. Bar the Game Warden no one else goes there pretty much and I see a fox or two nearly every single time I go, whatever time.


Lucky you.

There is a forest on the neighbouring Estate to ours (country estate, not housing estate ) and some of it has now been cleared to make room for windfarms. No one ever seems to walk there except me, and I have seen foxes there two or three times - it is always a thrill


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

I was talking to a fella at work a couple of months back and telling him how I'd spotted a fox while my daughter was driving me home, just casually walking along a street.

He told me that he doesn't sleep too well and will often go downstairs in the very early hours of the morning and have a ciggie. Sometimes his security light will go on in his back garden so he'll have a peek through his blinds to see what it is and 3 times he's seen a fox passing, carrying a cat in it's mouth. No idea if it's always the same fox or not. Maybe the fox catches the cats unawares and has found them an easy target, I've no idea. He's a very genuine person and not the sort of person to make things up just for effect and I do believe him.

Still feel sorry for the poor old foxes having to live alongside humans though.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I live in a high density fox area- On a very short night time walk a few years ago I counted 8 separate individuals! They are no bother, wouldn't know they were there 99% of the time. They get bullied by the badgers. Used to be the oddest sight- a man at the top of my street would put food out and you would have the badgers, foxes and local cats sitting waiting their turn all together!

I am sensible with the dog though (chihuahua) and he doesn't go out in the garden in the dark unless on a lead. I daresay if a fox really went for him it would be curtains for Henri M but I see it as just another responsibility to manage along with any other situation where he'd be at any sort of risk.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I've never heard of foxes killing dogs, but was walking out of a big park and witnessed a woman's two jack russells spot a fox in a hedge in broad daylight and run it down if they didn't kill it they at least seriously injured it, I tried to help the owner get her dogs back but had my daughter who was only 1 at the time so couldn't do much it wasn't a small fox either I originally thought it was another dog when I saw it in the hedge and was worried because they were all right by a busy road. so I probably would really worry about a dog being killed by a fox all it wanted to do was get away and they wouldn't let it go. 

Apollos seen the same fox a couple times and ran after it I think twice when he was still a pup but I called him back, he never touched it thank god it was mangy and gross not a nice looking fox at all, I don't think its around anymore because we haven't seen it in about a year.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I have never saw a fox in the wild


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I once let my dogs out later on at night onto the open plan side lawn for a wee. I heard Flynn growl and looked up to see a fox trotting past about 20 feet away. It stopped, look at us quite unperturbed, and then trotted calmly on. I only ever have 1 dog on a lead out there as he looks for cats and will chase them but thankfully the other 2 wont venture off the lawn even if a fox or cat run past, yet they will go hell for leather after them over the fields.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Well i work nights which involves driving around Sheffield each night, and EVERY night without fail is a nature trail.

We see foxes, badgers, hedgehogs, frogs, squirrels alsorts 

Saw a fox walking through tesco car park with a whole subway once


----------



## Firefly13 (May 12, 2013)

I'm usually just a lurker but this thread is based on a particular interest of mine so apologies for a long post! 
I work at a wildlife hospital and in a vets and hear lots of conflicting opinions about foxes. Foxes are highly territorial and solitary creatures (except spring - summer when they have cubs) and so in general there'll be one fox patrolling his/her area and kicking weaker foxes out. Foxes do not go around in 'packs' except for families with cubs (who at this time of year look the same as adults but a bit smaller). Their population is self controlled in correlation to food supply, the more we control them the more they breed!
Being curious animals, I have no doubt foxes would go into someone's house if the entrance was clear and open. These 'stories' of foxes attacking babies are ridiculous to say the least! The stories change every 5 minutes! To be honest, if it was a fox who 'attacked' these children then they're relatively lucky. If a fox can get in unnoticed who's to say a burglar or worse couldn't have got in?

Foxes have no sense of ownership, we get a lot of people complaining foxes are in THEIR garden and are too 'bold' and and this couldn't possibly be acceptable because of their pets/children/disabled neighbour. Foxes choose their dens during the winter time which coincides with people being in their houses and not using THEIR gardens so much. Of course the fox is going to want this quite place under a shed or decking! 

Back to the main subject, I would very highly doubt a fox would go after a dog even if it was desperate or ill. it would simply waste too much energy and the chances of them getting injured would be too high. I wouldn't put it past a fox to eat a cat it found dead next to the road but to go after a live cat who is a vicious predator doesn't make sense? Most of a foxes diet is rodents so they're a vital pest controller without whom, cities would be overrun with rodents. 

Foxes are our apex predator and should be treated and respected as such, they have been forced to adapt to our environment and all a lot people do is vilify them. 

Sorry if that came across as a rant, it wasn't aimed at anyone in particular, just my experience and having to defend these amazing animals on a daily basis.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Firefly13 said:


> I'm usually just a lurker but this thread is based on a particular interest of mine so apologies for a long post!
> I work at a wildlife hospital and in a vets and hear lots of conflicting opinions about foxes. Foxes are highly territorial and solitary creatures (except spring - summer when they have cubs) and so in general there'll be one fox patrolling his/her area and kicking weaker foxes out. Foxes do not go around in 'packs' except for families with cubs (who at this time of year look the same as adults but a bit smaller). Their population is self controlled in correlation to food supply, the more we control them the more they breed!
> Being curious animals, I have no doubt foxes would go into someone's house if the entrance was clear and open. These 'stories' of foxes attacking babies are ridiculous to say the least! The stories change every 5 minutes! To be honest, if it was a fox who 'attacked' these children then they're relatively lucky. If a fox can get in unnoticed who's to say a burglar or worse couldn't have got in?
> 
> ...


Well said  Rant away I did


----------



## Wildmoor (Oct 31, 2011)

In 1999 my dog came across a young male fox whos mother had been killed - for some reason they took a liking to each other (this was a dog who was anti-social) they played together every night i began taking eggs and other stuff out for him and every night he would meet us, when he had young the female and cubs came but kept their distance. One night I had left him food at the edge of the field and my dog and I was on our way back home when I heard the fox shrieking - we went back and by then he was a large fox - a cat was eating the food and the fox had backed off and wouldnt go near until my dog chased the cat off. This fox lived through 5 winters (which seems a lot for a suburban fox) once my dog was pts with illness the dog fox would start to run towards me saw my dog wasnt present and run off he eventually stopped coming, so yes i believe they still keep their fear of people, and i dont believe the local cats that were killed was by the fox but more likely the latch key dogs that roamed the estate night and day. It was only this fox and any member of his family my dog would be okay with any other fox in the area he would want to chase.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Googling fox attacks on cats/dogs shows plenty of alleged sightings of fox attacks on pets. I would imagine a small dog/puppy/cat would be easy prey for a fox, but I can not think it would attack anything much bigger than a Chihuahua

I have heard foxes near me but not seen any (except the poo) for ages but years I heard my dogs barking, and out of the bushes appeared a fox being chased by my Jack Russell cross and Corgi 

I think if most terriers met a fox, their instincts would kick in, after all they bred to kill foxes with any dog without the guts to do the job being disposed of! Even my Mini Schnauzers still have a feisty temperament and instinct to kill - Leo killed wild rabbit and would not let any person or dog come within yards of him until he had eaten it! I think any fox would come off worse if it confronted him


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Meezey said:


> Stop scaremongering....
> 
> Most cats can hold their own with foxes, yes it can happen but it's very very rare.. Foxes will normally back down from cats. Unless of course the cats are ill etc... A health fit dog would not really have much issue with a fox.
> 
> Foxes are hunter, why would they risk taking on something that could cause them serious injury leaving them unable to hunt, and then dying of hunger. It would be a pretty desperate fox to take on a health dog or cat :mad2:


[



Meezey said:


> Sorry if I'm sounding a bit OTT here, but I really hate people giving any kind of animal a bad reputation when there are no hard facts to it..
> 
> Research has shown it does happen but it's very rare. The normal scenario if for them to run away.
> 
> ...


I totally agree, hate it when people demonise an animal...its known as the red riding hood syndrome, continual demonization of the animal you want to persecute. The wolf is still persecuted, feared and hated even though we now know its not a savage killer!



Prowl said:


> They are incredibly agile people also say they can't climb a fence well I have seen them leap over 6ft ones like their nothing.
> 
> I don't mind fox's in the wild in the country but people don't give urban fox's enough credit.
> 
> Too many people feed them and leave scraps out for them so they have sadly become a menace they have lost their fear of men and soon enough won't have much fear of dogs either.


They may have adapted to living in close proximity to people but they are still very wary. They have lived in our cities for 80yrs.. they are not going to lose their fear of dogs anytime soon.

Cant believe people can be so intolerant of such a stunning wild animal



Jazmine said:


> I think some people have been reading the Daily Mail a bit too much...


The Fail has much to answer for with its shameless demonization of foxes ...hate that paper :cursing: lol

.


----------

